# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Ανανέωση Διπλωμάτων

## gioannis13

Καλημερα,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει η εχει κανει καποιος ανανεωση στο διπλωμα του σαν Υποπ/ρχος και φυσικα το GMDSS .Που? πως? τι εκανε ? τι χρειαστηκε ? Και αν υπαρχει αλλος ευκολος τροπος  :Wink:

----------


## tourist

Αν εννοείς ανανέωση Κατάλληλου Πιστοποιητικού (STCW) στην 5ετία, γίνετε στο ΥΕΝ/ΔΕΚΝ Δ' , 2ας Μεραρχίας 18 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.
Απαιτούνται 12 μήνες θαλάσσια υπηρεσία α/ξ εντός της 5ετίας, κάρτα υγείας σε ισχύ και για RO ή GO 12 μήνες υπηρεσία α/ξ ραδ/νιών ή χειριστή GMDSS.
Αν δεν υπάρχει η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία θέλει φοίτηση στα ΚΕΣΕΝ.

Πιο εύκολος τρόπος ΔΕΝ υπάρχει  :Wink: .

----------


## stw77

Kalispera sas.
Ap'oso gnorizo xreiazetai kai tin proti selida tou GMDSS Log Book, ekei pou anagrafontai (sto kato meros) ta stoixeia ton operators.

Tha prepei na fototypithei apo ton MASTER kai na sfragistei gia tin gnisiiotita tou (pali apo ton master.) Ksero pos kai me ena aplo fax apo to ploio einai kalymeno to YEN.

To ksero giati etsi emeis to stelnoume otan prokeitai gia ananeosi.
Sas episynapto ena arxeiaki gia enimerosi sas.

Kali synexeia.

stw77
======

----------


## Morgan

με τους ναυτικους πρακτορες στον πειραια, δεν γινεται δουλεια για να κανονισουν τα γραφειοκρατικα των ανανεωσεων?

----------


## gioannis13

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι.Εχω μια ερωτηση η οποια θελει απαντηση εως αυριο το πρωι.Ειμαι διπλοματουχος Υποπλοιαρχος και υπηρετω σε ρυμουλκο ως Κυβερνητης με διπλωμα ναυτολογημενος και εργαζωμαι σε βαρδιες.Θελω λοιπον να ναυτολογηθω Υποπλοιαρχος για 12 μηνες ωστε να ανανεωσω το διπλωμα μου χωρις ΚΕΣΕΝ για συνεχους ικανοτητας.Στο λιμεναρχειο αρνηθηκαν να μου το κανουν με το αιτιολογικο οτι δεν μπορει να ηγειται καποιος Υποπλοιαρχος ναυτολογημενος στην βαρδια 8ωρου του ρυμουλκου και αν θελω να με βαλουν Πλοιαρχο (ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΧΙΚΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ενω για Υποπλοιαρχος ειναι τα ιδια με του Κυβερνητη).Για αυτο παρακαλω αν καποιος εχει καποια ιδεα τι γινεται η αν μπορω να κανω κατι σχετικα με αυτο ας απαντησει εδω η με πμη ακομα ας μου δωσει το νουμερο του για να τον παρω να μιλησουμε. .....ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΕΑ ΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ.ΕΥΧΑΡΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## giannisfg

σαδσδδσφσγδσφωδσφωδσφωδσωφδσφωδσωφ

----------


## Northern_Lights

Ωραίο μήνυμα...

----------


## manolis_creta

> σαδσδδσφσγδσφωδσφωδσφωδσωφδσφωδσωφ


Σωστα...
            Μία ... *ΑΡΙΣΤΑ τεκμηριωμένη* άποψη

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Σωστα...
>             Μία ... *ΑΡΙΣΤΑ τεκμηριωμένη* άποψη


Επίσης σηκώνει πολύ ακόμη συζήτηση!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Apokliros

Εντάξει,να θέσω εγώ το ερώτημα τότε. Τι γίνεται όταν λήξει το δίπλωμα πλοιάρχου γ΄; Τι χρειάζεται για να ανανεωθεί; Λέμε τώρα..., ένας ανθυποπλοίαρχος παρατά τα βαπόρια και μετά από 10 χρόνια θέλει να ξαναμπαρκάρει. Πως ανανεώνονται τα διπλώματα σ αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## Northern_Lights

Χωρίς να ξέρω να σου απαντήσω αναλυτικά τις διαδικασίες σίγουρα έχει ΚΕΣΕΝ η υπόθεση όπου πρέπει να περάσεις κάποια σχολεία από την αρχή και κάποια ώς ανανέωση.

----------


## Michael

Μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφοριές, από προσωπική εμπειρία, για όσους έχουν λείψει από τα βαπόρια αρκετό καιρό και θέλουν να ανανεώσουν τα πιστοποιητικά τους για να μπορούν να ναυτολογηθούν:
Πιθανόν να έχει λήξει και το φυλλάδιο τους (ναι, συμβαίνει και αυτό!). Θα πρέπει να περάσουν από τα μητρώα και να κάνουν ανανέωση του. Θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν παραπεμπτικό για υγειονομική επίτροπή που γίνεται στο κτήριο της οδού Λαμπράκη. Όπου θα πρέπει να έχουν μαζί τους πρόσφατη ακτινογραφία με γνωμάτευση  από δημόσιο νοσοκομείο. Το ινστιτούτο νοσημάτων θώρακος (Αβέρωφ 12Α, Αθήνα, καναδυο στενά κάτω από το πολυτεχνείο) είναι δημόσιο και γρήγορο.. (μην ξεχάσετε φωτογραφία).Θα χρειαστεί καμμια βδομάδα για τα αποτελέσματα της επιτροπής. Μετά από μητρώα στο τελευταίο όροφο με το δίπλωμα των σωστικών (!) και το φυλάδιο, σφραγίδα και τέλος.  Τα παράβολά από μια εφορία με ΑΦΜ, έχει μια δίπλα σχεδον στα μητρώα. [δες 1ο συννημένο]Για ανανέωση διπλώματος θα πρέπει να έχετε το φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ, συνεχούς ικανότητας από κεσεν και gmdss από κεσεν ρη-ρε στον απροπυργόΓια το Κεσεν θα κάνετε αίτηση με όλα τα δικαιολογητικά και θα σας βάλουν για εξετάσεις μιας μέρας (συνήθως προφορικές και... εύκολες.....). Μη φανταστείτε ότι θα φάτε όλο το πρωινό σας, άντε καμμιά ώρα ή όλη διαδικασία με την αναμονή αν έιναι πολλοί. Το αποτέλεσμα , οτι περάσατε, πάει σε καμμια βδομάδα στα μητρώα. Γίνωνται περίπου στο τέλος καθε κύκλου οι εξετάσεις. Το καλοκαίρι ατυχήσατε, διακοπές,  από Σεπτέμβριο...!Κεσεν ρηρε: ασπρόπυργός τελευταιο σχεδόν κτήριο δεξιά πριν από την παραλία. Εξετάσεις προφορικές...! [δες 2ο συννημένο]Tanker Safety Basic και Τanker safety/COW, SSO, Medical Care, από κεσεν, αίτηση, εξετάσεις γραπτές μιας μέρας, μεσημέρι, και μετα μητρώα σε καμμιά βδομάδα. Για την αίτηση θα σας ζητάν το φυλλάδιο και δίπλωμα σε ισχύ. Αν έχετε τα παλιά θα χρειαστεί και αντικατάσταση στα μητρωα με παράβολά από το ταμείο στα μητρώα και από το κυλικείο στον 8ο όροφο και βάλε καμμιά βδομάδα ακόμα για το καθένα χωριστά. Αν τους πάτε χαρτί από εταιρία (στα μητρώα) ότι μπαρκάρετε άμεσα μπορούν να το βγάλουν πιο γρήγορα.Θα χρειαστείται πιθανόν και ΕCDIS,  αν δεν το έχετε και πάτε σε πλοίο που έχει ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες. Η αναμονή στο κεσεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη (μήνες) αλλά μπορέι να σας στείλει η εταιρία και σε ιδιωτικό.Σωστικά δεν θέλουν ανανέωση προς το παρόν. Με την αναθεωρημένη όμως STCW νομίζω θα έχουμε αλλαγές αλλά δεν με βρίσκεται εύκαιρο για τι, που και πότε.Βγάλτε κάμποσες φωτογραφίες να έχετε να μοιράζετε στις αιτησεις και να έχετε μαζί σας φυλλάδιο και πτυχία για να τα βγάλετε φωτοτυπίες ανάλογα με τη κάθε αίτηση.Οπλιστείτε με αρκετή υπομονή και συνυπολογιστε και απεργίες και ουρές στις αιτήσεις.Μην ξεχάσετε να ανανεωσετε και το εμβόλιο για κίτρινο πυρετό (Yellow Fever), αν έχουν περάσει πάνω απο 10 χρόνια από τότε που το κάνατε. Οχι πια στην Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου στον Πειραιά. Με την κίτρινη καρτούλα Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας 196, Αμπελόκηποι, γραφείο 104 στο υπόγειο μετά το κυλικείο. Τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού 2131600382. Εγώ πήρα 20 φορές σήμερα και την μια βουίζει και την άλλη δεν το σηκώνει κανείς... Αυρίο θα πάω να κλείσω ραντεβού εκ του.. σύνεγγυς!Α, και κάτι τελευταίο: Αν πάτε και σεις να κλείσετε ραντεβού εκ του σύνεγγυς, μην εκπλαγείτε που το απεναντι γραφειο θα είναι για τις υγεινομικές εξετάσεις των ιεροδούλων και το αποπάνω για την έγκριση λαχειοφόρων αγορών! Μη ντραπείτε προχωρήστε με το κεφάλι ψηλά, εσεις είστε περήφανος έλληνας ναυτικός και πάτε στο γραφείο 104 ("ταξιωδιτικής ιατρικής" ή κατι τέτοιο).Μετά από όλα τα τυπικά αρχίζει το πιο ουσιαστικό και δύσκολο κομματί: εύρεση εταιρίας για ναυτολόγηση, "Γειά σας συστηθήκαμε; Δεν συστηθήκαμε!" για να δανειστώ την σχετική ατάκα από το ελληνικό κινηματόγραφο. Άντε και ο Θεός βοηθός!

Γενικές εντυπώσεις:
Κεσεν Ρη-Ρε: καλές εως πολύ καλές. Ό,τι μπορούν οι ανθρωποι, στα πλαίσια του δημοσίου, το κάνουν.Κεσεν: μέτριες προς όχι και τόσο καλές (για όσους έχουν κλασσική παιδεία: το σχήμα λιτότητας στο συντακτικό είναι δηλωτικό εμφατικότητας στο μη άμεσα  δηλούμενο... αν δεν είστε της κλασσικής θα καταλάβετε στην πράξη...). Νοοτροπία υπαλλήλου θυρίδος. Υπομονή, αλλά βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχουν καταλάβει τι τους λέτε και πως ό,τι σας λένε πράγματι ισχύει.Μητρώα: ανάμεικτες. Εξαρτάται σε ποιόν υπάλληλο θα πέσεις και πόσο δουλειά έχει πέσει. Λίγο υπομονή και χαμόγελο, άντε και κανα κοπλιμάν και θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.Εμβόλια: Εντάξει αυτοί εξάλου ανήκουν σε άλλο υπουργείο. Κάντε το και φύγετε γρήγορα πριν σας δει κανείς και νομίσει ότι βγήκατε από το διπλανό γραφείο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ολοκληρομένο κείμενο σου. Να σημειώσω ότι οι κάτοχοι πιστοποιητικών SSO θα πρέπει να περάσουν απ το ΚΕΣΕΝ ώστε να το ξανα-αναννενώσουν σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της νέας STCW 2010. Μην μπερδευτείτε με το ότι πριν 2 3 χρόνια κάνατε αλλαγή του πιστοποιητικού. Βιαστείτε μόνο γιατι πλεόν δείνουν ημερομηνίες για τέλος Φλευάρη. Η διάρκεια είναι μόνο 2 ώρες και με λίγα λόγια ειναι απλα τα Best Management Practices για την πειρατεία.

----------


## roussosf

απ οτι κατάλαβα αυτά είναι για την γέφυρα
πιστεύω και για την μηχανή στο ΚΕΣΕΝ θα είναι κατι αντιστοιχο η οχι

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά, όλα τα διπλώματα θα αλλάξουν!

----------


## gioannis13

> Μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφοριές, από προσωπική εμπειρία, για όσους έχουν λείψει από τα βαπόρια αρκετό καιρό και θέλουν να ανανεώσουν τα πιστοποιητικά τους για να μπορούν να ναυτολογηθούν:
> Πιθανόν να έχει λήξει και το φυλλάδιο τους (ναι, συμβαίνει και αυτό!). Θα πρέπει να περάσουν από τα μητρώα και να κάνουν ανανέωση του. Θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν παραπεμπτικό για υγειονομική επίτροπή που γίνεται στο κτήριο της οδού Λαμπράκη. Όπου θα πρέπει ναδουλειά έχει πέσει. Λίγο υπομονή και χαμόγελο, άντε και κανα κοπλιμάν και θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.Εμβόλια: Εντάξει αυτοί εξάλου ανήκουν σε άλλο υπουργείο. Κάντε το και φύγετε γρήγορα πριν σας δει κανείς και νομίσει ότι βγήκατε από το διπλανό γραφείο!!!


ΕΥΓΕ ΝΕΕ ΜΟΥ !!! Πολυ καλη δουλεια και με χιουμορ.

----------


## Michael

Ευχαριστώ κι εγω, ειδικά για τους άμεσα ενδιαφεόμενους να προσθέσουμε ότι για τα εμβόλιο, το που θα πάτε εξαρτάται από το που δηλώνετε οτι μένετε. Αν π.χ. μενετε Μαρούσι θα πρέπει να πάτε Μεσογείων 450 όπου ειναι το τμήμα βόρειου τομεα. Αυτά είναι νομαρχιακά ιατρεία. Πάντως το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι λόγω κρίσης δεν διαθέτουν εμβόλια και θα πρέπει να το προμηθευτείτε μόνοι σας από το ινστιτούτο παστερ με το ΑΦΜ σας (όχι γιατρού όπως ζητάγαν μεχρι πρόσφατα) και το διαβατηριο σας και 6.39 Ευρώ. Το ινστιτουτο είναι  Βασιλίσης Σοφίας στους Αμπελόκηπους λίγο πίσω απο την Αλεξάνδρας 196. Αν δεν το κάνετε αμεσως πρέπει να το έχετε σε παγοκύστη. Αντέχει το πολυ κανα δυο ώρες εκτος ψυγειου. Αυτό είναι βασικα αναγκαίο να το ξερουν όλοι οσοι έχουν πάνω απο 10 χρόνια που έκαναν το εμβόλιο.

----------


## alekos_piraeus

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ολοκληρομένο κείμενο σου. Να σημειώσω ότι οι κάτοχοι πιστοποιητικών SSO θα πρέπει να περάσουν απ το ΚΕΣΕΝ ώστε να το ξανα-αναννενώσουν σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της νέας STCW 2010. Μην μπερδευτείτε με το ότι πριν 2 3 χρόνια κάνατε αλλαγή του πιστοποιητικού. Βιαστείτε μόνο γιατι πλεόν δείνουν ημερομηνίες για τέλος Φλευάρη. Η διάρκεια είναι μόνο 2 ώρες και με λίγα λόγια ειναι απλα τα Best Management Practices για την πειρατεία.




Σχετικα με την ανανέωση του SSO έχω πάει 2 φορές στα μητρώα για να το ανανεώσω χωρίς υπηρεσία και μου ανέφερε ότι δεν χρειάζεται φοίτηση στο ΚΕΣΣΕΝ παρά μόνο όταν θεωρήσω το πιστοποιητικό ναυτικής ικανότητας που πολύ σωστά αναφέρατε χρειάζεται μία μέρα ΚΕΣΣΕΝ (Ρέντη) και μία στον Ασπρόπυργο ( GMDSS) στα αντίστοιχα τμήματα συνεχούς ικανότητας,να προσκομίσω τα δικαιολογιτικά και θα εκδοθεί σε δέκα εργάσιμες...Σκέφτομαι και εγώ τώρα μετά από αυτά που έγραψες που να απευθυνθώ και τι άλλο να κάνω σε περίπτωση που στα μητρώα με κατατόπισαν λανθασμένα?Παρακαλώ πολυ αν σας είναι εύκολο να μου απαντήσετε

----------


## Apostolos

Φαίνετε την πληροφορία για το πιστοποιητικό του SSO την έχεις πάρει πριν καιρό. Σύμφωνα όπως θα ξαναπω με την νέα STCW όλα τα παλαιά διπλώματα αλλάζουν αρχής γενομένης απο αυτό του SSO.

----------


## alekos_piraeus

> Φαίνετε την πληροφορία για το πιστοποιητικό του SSO την έχεις πάρει πριν καιρό. Σύμφωνα όπως θα ξαναπω με την νέα STCW όλα τα παλαιά διπλώματα αλλάζουν αρχής γενομένης απο αυτό του SSO.


Εδω ειναι το θεμα οτι ρωτησα στα μητρωα προχτες και ρωτουσα επιμονα μηπως χρειαζεται κεσσεν για το νεο πιστοποιητικο και απαντησε αρνητικα η κυρια με τα γυαλια για οσους ξερουν που ειναι υπευθυνη...ελλας το μεγαλειο σου...

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι στην Ελλάδα τα πράματα προχωράνε με αργούς ρυθμούς ας δούμε τι λέει ο νόμος!

----------


## alekos_piraeus

Ευχαριστω πολυ τωρα τι προτεινεις να κανω?ειχα ρωτησει στο κεσσεν και με στειλανε στα μητρωα...μηπως πρεπει να θεωρησω πρωτα την ικανοτητα και μετα?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δέν έχεις καθόλου θα πάς στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για νέο. Αν έχεις το παλιό θα πάς πάλι στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για αναβάθμιση. Δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι μπλέκεις τα μητρώα...

----------


## alekos_piraeus

> Αν δέν έχεις καθόλου θα πάς στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για νέο. Αν έχεις το παλιό θα πάς πάλι στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για αναβάθμιση. Δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι μπλέκεις τα μητρώα...


Το είχα εκδώσει το 2008,δεν έχω προυπηρεσία ως sso και επίσης πλοιάρχου Γ' γιατί δεν μπάρκαρα μετά την σχολή και τώρα προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη.Λήγει τον οκτώβριο του 2013 και επειδή θέλω να έχω περιθώριο ανανεώνοντας το πριν φύγω ρώτησα στο ΚΕΣΣΕΝ αν χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσω ξανά το σχολείο  των 2 ημερών που είχα περάσει ώστε να το θεωρήσω για άλλα πέντε χρόνια.Μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι και δεν γνωρίζουν και να πάω στα Μητρώα.Εκεί της έδειξα όλα τα χαρτιά και μου είπε εφόσον θεωρήσω το πιστοποιητικό ναυτικής ικανότητας για την επόμενη πενταετία να κάνω αίτηση και σε 10 εργάσιμες θα μου βγάλουν άλλο πιστοποιητικό SSO...Τώρα διαβάζω ότι από 01/01/14 από το pdf ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον επιμόρφωση κτλ...Και εδώ είναι το ερώτημα τι να κανω,είχα βγεις και εκτός και έχασα την μπάλα και επίσης δεν έχω ψάξει για εταιρία (και αν βρω..) ώστε να με κατατοπίσουν από εκεί...

----------


## roussosf

γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνετε με τα διπλώματα μηχανικών Β & Γ 
τις διαδικασίες για την ανανέωσή τους?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν έχεις την κατάλληλη υπηρεσία πάς στα Μυτρώα Ναυτικών (αν βρεις κανα υπάλληλο, αφού απέλυσαν αρκετούς απο εκει) ή αν όχι απο το ΚΕΣΕΝ περνάς εξετάσεις συνεχούς ικανότητας (εύκολες) και μετα στα μυτρώα για σφραγίδες κλπ κλπ

----------


## roussosf

> Αν έχεις την κατάλληλη υπηρεσία πάς στα Μυτρώα Ναυτικών (αν βρεις κανα υπάλληλο, αφού απέλυσαν αρκετούς απο εκει) ή αν όχι απο το ΚΕΣΕΝ περνάς εξετάσεις συνεχούς ικανότητας (εύκολες) και μετα στα μυτρώα για σφραγίδες κλπ κλπ


ευχαριστώ 
η ερωτησή μου περισσότερο αφορά την περίπτωση που έχεις το δίπλωμα  και δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (20 χρόνια ) σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι γίνετε?

----------


## Apostolos

Ισχύει οτι πρέπει να πας ΚΕΣΕΝ για να πάρεις πιστοποιητικό συνεχούς ικανότητας. Νομίζω κάθε 2 βδομάδες περνάνε για μια μέρα. Μετά θα πάει το χαρτί στα Μυτρώα και απο εκει θα γίνει η έκδοση του νεου πιστοποιητικού.

----------


## roussosf

> Ισχύει οτι πρέπει να πας ΚΕΣΕΝ για να πάρεις πιστοποιητικό συνεχούς ικανότητας. Νομίζω κάθε 2 βδομάδες περνάνε για μια μέρα. Μετά θα πάει το χαρτί στα Μυτρώα και απο εκει θα γίνει η έκδοση του νεου πιστοποιητικού.


και πάλι thx

----------


## Apostolos

Είδα σήμερα στη γραμματία ΚΕΣΕΝ Μηχανικών συνεχούς ικανότητας έχει 22/2 και 27/3. Μια φορά κάθε μήνα ώς τον Ιούνιο, εκει μετα της 20 πάντα

----------


## Nh04

Ας πούμε ότι είμαι ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ένα ΕΓ ΟΓ με δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ. Πριν μια βδομάδα έλειξε το δίπλωμα μου και χρειάζεται ανανέωση. Έχω τρια χρόνια συνεχόμενα στο πλοίο.

Το ανανεώνει το λιμεναρχείο ή θέλει κεσεν;

----------


## High1

> Ας πούμε ότι είμαι ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ένα ΕΓ ΟΓ με δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ. Πριν μια βδομάδα έλειξε το δίπλωμα μου και χρειάζεται ανανέωση. Έχω τρια χρόνια συνεχόμενα στο πλοίο.
> 
> Το ανανεώνει το λιμεναρχείο ή θέλει κεσεν;


Θα πας στα Μητρώα 2ας Μεραρχίας και θα έχεις το δίπλωμά σου, μηχανογραφικό που θα βγάλεις επιτόπου, κάρτα υγείας, Φωτοτυπίες τις σελίδες 4 κ 5 του φυλλαδίου σου και για εσας τους πλοιάρχους θέλει και φωτοαντίγραφα του ημερολογίου του πλοίου ότι ήσουν G.O.  12 μήνες. Θα συμπληρώσεις μια αίτηση που θα σου δώσουν, θα σου σφραγίσουν το πίσω μέρος του διπλώματός σου και έτοιμος

----------


## nikk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Ξέρει κανένας τι χρειάζεται για να ανανεώσω το δίπλωμα Γ' μηχανικού; 
Πέρνει πολλές μέρες για να πάρεις τη σφραγίδα;

----------


## nikk

Να προσθέσω ότι έχω 7 μήνες υπηρεσία σαν Γ' μηχ. και είναι να μπαρκάρω σε 10 μέρες ενώ το δίπλωμα λήγει τον Οκτώβρη. Χρειάζεται κεσεν ή θέλει απλή θεώρηση απο Μητρώα; Μπορεί η ανανέωση να γίνει όταν επιστρέψω ή θα αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα στο προσεχές μπάρκο μου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το καλύτερο είναι αν πας μια βόλτα από τα μητρώα στην 2ας Μεραρχίας και να ρωτήσεις. Εκέι θα σου πουν τι γίνεται όταν έισαι μπαρκαρισμένος και λήξει το δίπλωμα, αν παρατείνεται μέχρι να ξεμπαρκάρεις ή πρ΄πει αν το ανανεώσεις από πριν.

----------


## nikk

Οκ, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

----------


## ΑΝΘ/ΡΧΟΣ

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα παιδιά! Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα προβώ κι εγώ σε ανανέωση του διπλώματος μου και το συγκεκριμένο forum με βοήθησε πολύ! Το μόνο που θεωρώ λίγο παράλογο είναι η φωτοτυπία από το gmdss log! Εγώ ξεμπάρκαρα πριν 15 μέρες και το δίπλωμα μου λήγει τον Ιανουάριο του 2014 αλλά φωτοτυπία από το ημερολόγιο δε πήρα! Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα?

----------


## nikk

Πηγα σημερα στα μητρώα και μου είπαν ότι αν έχω 12 μήνες υπηρεσία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και κάρτα υγείας μπορούν να σου αναθεωρήσουν το δίπλωμα αυθημερόν. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εγώ έχω 11 μήνες υπηρεσία και δυστυχώς το μπάρκο μου αναβάλλεται μέχρι να πάω στο κεσεν που ανοίγει το Σεπτέμβρη για να περάσω τις εξετάσεις. Τέτοιος έλεγχος ικανοτήτων που υπάρχει στο επάγγελμά μας δε νομίζω να υπάρχει σε άλλο επάγγελμα. Πρέπει πάντως να αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι. Τι γιατροί και μαλακίες;;; Επιστήμονες είμαστε!!! Ούτε το columbia να απογειώναμε!

----------


## ΑΝΘ/ΡΧΟΣ

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την έγκυρη πληροφορία σου και λυπάμαι που για ένα μήνα θα αναγκαστείς σε αυτή την διαδικασία! Δυστηχώς όπως ανέφερες ούτε οι αστροναύτες δε παιρνάνε τέτοια αξιολόγηση! Εγώ ευτυχώς έχω την απαιτούμενη υπηρεσία μέσα στη 5ετία και λογικά δε θα έχω πρόβλημα να μου το ανανεώσουν! Κάνε υπομονή και όλα θα έρθουν! Ξέρεις αν χρειάζεται να πληρώσουμε και κάποιο παράβολο για την ανανέωση?

----------


## nikk

Να'σαι καλα. Ελπίζω να ξεμπερδέψεις εύκολα. Εγώ ρώτησα για μηχανικούς πάντως. Πιστεύω ότι δε θα αλλάζει κάτι σε εσάς. Για παράβολο δεν μου είπαν κάτι. Μηχανογραφικό, υπηρεσία 12μηνη και κάρτα υγείας. Αυτά μου είπαν.

----------


## ΑΝΘ/ΡΧΟΣ

Να σαι καλά σ'ευχαριστώ! πολύ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πηγα σημερα στα μητρώα και μου είπαν ότι αν έχω 12 μήνες υπηρεσία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και κάρτα υγείας μπορούν να σου αναθεωρήσουν το δίπλωμα αυθημερόν. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εγώ έχω 11 μήνες υπηρεσία και δυστυχώς το μπάρκο μου αναβάλλεται μέχρι να πάω στο κεσεν που ανοίγει το Σεπτέμβρη για να περάσω τις εξετάσεις.


Βρήκα τη συνημμένη εγκύκλιο (είναι λίγο παλιά και δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι και σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου). Σε αυτή γράφει (στη δεύτερη σελίδα, στην παράγραφο 4 "Αρμόδιες Υπηρεσίες") ότι εκτός από τα μητρώα μπορούν να θεωρούν τα διπλώματα και τα λιμεναρχεία και τα προξενικά λιμεναρχεία.
 Νομίζω ότι αφού σου λείπει ένας μήνας υπηρεσία και αν μπαρκάρεις τώρα τον Οκτώβριο που λήγει η πενταετία θα τον έχεις συμπληρώσει, αξίζει να το ψάξεις αν ισχύει αυτό για τα προξενικά λιμεναρχεία και να μην χάσεις το μπάρκο. Δηλαδή να μπαρκάρεις αφού έχεις πιστοποιητικό ναυτικής ικανότητας σε ισχύ αυτη τη στιγμή και να το ανανεώσεις στο προξενικό λιμεναρχείο σε κάποιο λιμάνι (ίσως πρέπει να συνεννοηθείς και με την εταιρεία) όταν κοντεύει να λήξει. Αν γίνεται αυτό είναι αμαρτία να χάσεις το μπάρκο.

----------


## nikk

Από την εταιρεία πάντως μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι. Ο τμηματάρχης μου είπε πάλι ότι από τη στιγμή που μπαρκάρεις πρέπει να είσαι ένα τρίμηνο μέσα για να μπορέσει να στο θεωρήσει κάποια προξενική λιμενική αρχή. Θα κάνω και αύριο ένα τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία και θα δούμε. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ψάξιμο που έκανες.

----------


## nikk

> Ο τμηματάρχης μου είπε πάλι ότι από τη στιγμή που μπαρκάρεις πρέπει να είσαι ένα τρίμηνο μέσα για να μπορέσει να στο θεωρήσει κάποια προξενική λιμενική αρχή.


Στην εγκύκλιο πάντως που μου έστειλες δεν είδα να αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι έιναι, δεν λέει τίποτα τέτοιο στη εγκύκλιο και δεν είναι λογικό αυτό. Δηλαδή αν λήξει το δίπλωμά σου στους δυομισι μήνες πρέπει να απολυθέις ενώ μπορεί να το θεωρήσει ο προξεινικός λιμενάρχης; (Θα μου πεις το μόνο κομμάτο που δεν ισχύει ξη λογική είναι; )
Και αν έχει βγει νεότερη εγκύκλιος γιατί δεν τη βρήκα πουθενά;
 Ειπα ότι πρ΄πει να συνενοηθείς με την εταιρεία για το αν υπολογίζουν ότι το βαπόρι θα είναι σε λιμάνι με προξενικό λιμεναρχείο την περίοδο που θα  κοντεύει να λήξει το δίπλωμα.

----------


## nikk

Λοιπόν, μίλησα με την εταιρεία και δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να με στείλουν με την προοπτική της αναθεώρησης σε προξενικό λιμεναρχείο. Οπότε κεσεν το Σεπτέμβρη. Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ πάντως που ασχολήθηκες.

----------


## lornos

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Όσον αφορά τα διπλώματα που χρειάζονται ανανέωση με την καινούργια STCW, ξέρει κανένας ποιά είναι η διαδικασία για τα σωστικά? Λογικά, πρέπει όλοι οι παλιοί να περάσουν ξανά απο εξετάσεις, σωστα?

----------


## gioannis13

Ξερει κανεις τι χαρτομανι χρειαζεται για την εγγραφη στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για το Refresh Manilla ?

----------


## SteliosK

Πρώτα πρώτα κουράγιο..

Τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται για το *Manila Πλοιάρχων* είναι  τα εξής:

***Αίτηση

***Φωτοτυπία Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας (διπλής όψης).

***Φωτοτυπία Διπλώματος.

***Φωτοτυπία στοιχείων Ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου (σελίδες 1 – 4 – 5).

***Φωτοτυπία τελευταίας απόλυσης – ναυτολόγησης.

***4 έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες 3x4 

-Εαν είναι κάποιος ναυτολογημένος τότε: Βεβαίωση Πλοιάρχου ότι επιτρέπει την απουσία από το πλοίο από την έναρξη έως την λήξη της φοίτησης

-Εαν έχει λήξει το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο χρειάζεται φωτοτυπία της σελίδας επανυπογραφής  ναυτικού.

-Εάν ο Ναυτικός είναι συνταξιούχος απαιτείται σχετική βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης από την ΔΕΚΝ Δ (2ας Μεραρχίας 18 1ος όροφος).

Για Πλοιάρχους Α και Β είναι 1 ημέρα μάθημα στο ΚΕΣΕΝ ενώ για Πλοιάρχους Γ ειναι 3 μέρες μάθημα.

Αφού πάνε τα αποτελέσματα στα ΜΕΘ (μετα από 10-15 μέρες) και αφού έχεις πληρώσει το παράβολο αξίας 80.50 ¤ το παίρνεις στα χέρια σου.

----------

